# New to casting blanks.



## questor886 (Jun 23, 2022)

Let me start off here stating I love the resources on this forum. I’ve worked on and off with epoxy resin for serving boards, wine caddies…. etc for several years and Alumilite clear slow and it’s 12 minute open time presented a eye opening experience for me but there is a large sense of satisfaction turning a blank I made into a nice pen. Actually it’s lots of fun. I got hooked on turning pens about 2.5 years ago and no sign of slowing down. Thought I’d show some of the blanks I’ve made and the pens to go with them. Always open to suggestions and honest criticism.


----------



## tomtedesco (Jun 23, 2022)

All look great, good work.


----------



## questor886 (Jun 23, 2022)

tomtedesco said:


> All look great, good work.


Thanks


----------



## TDahl (Jun 24, 2022)

Very nice.


----------



## questor886 (Jun 24, 2022)

TDahl said:


> Very nice.


Thank you


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 24, 2022)

Great work.


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 24, 2022)

Those all look great!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## questor886 (Jun 24, 2022)

mbroberg said:


> Those all look great!  Keep up the good work.


Thank you


----------



## Joebobber (Jun 25, 2022)

That blue with gold veins is awesome.   Very nicely done on the others!


----------



## KMCloonan (Jun 25, 2022)

I really like the sweetgum pod blanks - very cool. Also the Alder Cones. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Joebobber (Jun 26, 2022)

Ah yes I see the gum pod now. Still the blue and gum pod is great


----------

